# B-2 Visa stress and second thoughts!



## AJH90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping you guys may be able to offer me some advice. I'm a 22 year old British Student studying Acting in London, I will have finished my course on May the 31st and am hoping to go out to Philadelphia on June the 5th to spend as much time with my girlfriend as possible. I have travelled previously on the VWP to see her, last summer for 2 months and most recently on the 27th of March for 17 days. I was given a 90 day stamp on my passport through the VWP, which expires on June the 24th (19 days after i plan on arriving in Philly). This worried me as i was unsure whether i would be given another full 90 days allowance upon my arrival on June 5th (which is what i wanted as we have made plans for the summer and autumn) and prompted me into submitting an application for a B-2 visa online yesterday with high hopes that i would be granted a 6 month allowance. Having read a lot about other people's experiences i am now very worried that a) i will be denied, and b) denial will void my ESTA for 6 months making me unable to see my girlfriend. 

I have not yet booked the interview due to this worry. I will explain my plans and hope to get some advice or thoughts on my situation!

I am a student, and my third year has been extremely intensive so i have been unable to work due to regular 13 hour days and weekend rehearsals etc. But i am lucky enough to have been recruited by an official theatre company. I am hoping this will prove ties to the UK economically, as i intend to get a statement from them to take to my interview (if i decide to book one soon) stating that i am a listed member of this company and my position there will be ongiong upon my return. Also my family live in the UK. My girlfriend works full time in a PR company in Philadelphia and makes a respectable salary and has agreed to be listed as my sponsor for the duration of my stay, although i do have a small amount of savings that i will be stretching during my stay! I intend to come up with a travel itinerary to take to the embassy, with proof of the receipt of a music festival ticket in Delaware for June, as well as plans to visit my girlfriend's parents, as well as my relatives in Texas and Alabama over summer and into Autumn, and plans for my birthday in October which i would love to spend with her. I have never overstayed my welcome in the States and have 3 trips in which i left well before my VWP expired. I obviously will take proof of my finances and my girlfriend's bank statement and income, as well as addresses of family members i have in the states. 

What do you guys think my chances are of being accepted? Also if i decide not to book an interview can i still travel on the VWP and hope to get a 90 day stamp in Philadelphia? Me and my girlfriend have been in a long distance relationship for almost a year and being refused/unable to travel for another 6 months would destroy us. I appreciate any help and thoughts you guys have! 

Thank you very much,

Adam


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Do NOT apply for a B-2 ..it will be denied.. and then the 
ESTA will be denied as you have been denied a visa ..

you can visit the US on the VW for a max 90 days then you stay out for a minimum 90 days 
you may well get away with that for a year maybe more 
before they start getting antsy about the time you spends there 

short trip are less of a problem


----------



## AJH90 (Feb 5, 2013)

For what reason will i be denied?

I have already submitted my online application. But i am debating on whether following this up with an interview due to fear of denial and my VWP being void. Can i still travel on my VWP if i do not book an interview? My issue with travelling with the VWP is that i got the 90 day stamp during my last short stay, and that Visa expires 19 days after i next plan to arrive, and me and my girlfriend have plans that last longer than that (only a few days but still over staying my visa)

I am in severe need of some advice.

Thanks again.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

AJH90 said:


> For what reason will i be denied?
> 
> I have already submitted my online application. But i am debating on whether following this up with an interview due to fear of denial and my VWP being void. Can i still travel on my VWP if i do not book an interview? My issue with travelling with the VWP is that i got the 90 day stamp during my last short stay, and that Visa expires 19 days after i next plan to arrive, and me and my girlfriend have plans that last longer than that (only a few days but still over staying my visa)
> 
> ...


When reviewing your application they will take into consideration that you spent nearly three months in the States last year, that you are considering spending from June to October this year, that you have family members in the States and, the big one, you have a girlfriend who is supporting you for your visit.

You have every reason to remain in the US at the end of your vacation and hardly any reason to return to the UK. Earlier this year you posted about getting married to said girlfriend.

You may be lucky, you may be not.

Not sure whether if you don't book an interview your application will be shelved but still regarded as a denial.


----------



## AJH90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you Crawford, i am able to get a statement from my theatre company specifying their is work for me upon my return, do you think this would be enough proof that i will be returning at the end of my stay?

Is their any advice you could give me in being able to see my girlfriend this summer after i complete my university course?

I just want to spend time with her, and it's agonising that even such a basic thing is so seemingly unattainable.

Thanks


----------



## AJH90 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hello again,

I'd hate this thread to go dry, so I am posting my updated plan for the B2 visa interview, I would really appreciate any thoughts or tips that may help.

My reason for travelling to the States is that i have just finished my University course and would like to make the most of my free time before starting work as an actor in residence for a theatre company in London in November. I plan to visit friends and relatives and spend time with my girlfriend, I can provide a full travel itinerary as well as receipts for tickets to a music festival in Delaware taking place June 22nd, addresses of places i will be staying (Maryland, Philadelphia, NY, Texas) and will have a statement from the theatre company clarifying my position in November, addresses of my family in the UK and proof of my student loan that i must return to pay. My girlfriend will not be sponsoring me as I have some savings and my parents are giving me some money as a gift for completing University. I have a good record of travel in the States and have never overstayed my allowance or had any problems at any POE. 

Do you think my case will be accepted? Is there anything i can do to further clarify my ties to the UK or the nature of my trip? I'm really nervous about getting denied, and if that happens can i still travel on the VWP in June? I am aware that i will have to update my ESTA declaring i have been denied a visa.

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

for a B-2 the consulate usually requires that you have a home, job and a good income 
or you are retired with no chance of working... but then you may be lucky a few are ....


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One cannot say for certain what will happen at the interview.

You can only go fully prepared to show that you intend to return to the UK - job letter, return ticket, proof of you own savings etc.

IF you get denied, again, difficult to say if you would be granted an ESTA by June. One forum member received an ESTA within a week of being denied a B2.

You can only cross fingers and hope the immigration official is in a good mood


----------

